# Photos from the Sacramento Woodworking show on 14 Nov 2009



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks to Ira (Rustfever ) for getting and setting up the booth. He had set up a computer with the lumberjock site and printed up a bunch of info from the site. Hopefully we will get some new members. The truck in the photo was restored by Ira.

Ira and Matt (Napaman)













Gene


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. It looks like a great show. I wonder if Ira is going to bring his car to the show in Maryland?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

That looks great…..I was going to go myself…but had a work emergency…looks like the folks did a wonderful job setting up a booth and some projects….wow…That truck is awsome….Kudos to you guys!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Wayne…we just got home…It was great to see everyone I met last year and meet some new people…it was nice to talk to people and right away say we werent trying to sell anything…hopefully they will check it out…

Gene brought some great boxes…in addition…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a great time.

Glad to see LJ's getting together.

Scrappy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a great amont of fun


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Can you make it tomorrow Reggiek? I belive some of us will be around.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

"right away say that we weren't selling anything."

Hmmm. I always go to the wood show looking to buy something..

Lee


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Thanks guys for taking the time and effort to promote this great website - wish I could have been there the share the fun.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

I'm with Tony above…........Neil


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish that we could do this at every show world wide. The more of us there are, the more projects, the more ideas, the more experience there more there is for all of us to share.


----------



## JVallario (Oct 10, 2009)

It was great to meet a few of you there. Matt let me know when you are ready to put the pole holders on that boat.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

My thanks to Ira and the other guys. Great to meet folks in person.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job guys!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Ira for making the arrangements and setting up the booth. And all of the other LJers for taking the time to spread the word. John


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Love that old truck….very good pictures.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

bravo!!

this is very exciting for our site as well as for the members who were able to get together at the event.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like I missed this post. Glad to see you all had a great time at the show. Hopefully you'll get some new members signed up. You all did a super job with the booth.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

More photos in this link.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11989


----------

